# Mystery SPS?



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I just ordered a huge load of stuffs from Liveaquaria, including a trapezia crab and it came with a free mystery coral.










I'm thinking Birdsnest, maybe Hystrix? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, looks like some type of Birds Nest to me also.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

it's a montipora digitata. Fast grower. Not as sensitive as the montipora undata or most acros. Place it in moderate to high water movement & moderate to high light areas. Keep in mind, ther is a difference between the term water movement/ motion and water flow. Flow is what is provided by your pumps directly at your tank's inhabitants. Movement/motion is the wave action provided by deflection of flow or wave making pumps. Your acros and montis should be in a place of that high deflection, not directly in front of your output nozzles.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

All i know is that its PRETTYYYYYY!


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with lego. Montipora digitata. Use some marine underwater epoxy to attach it to a rock in moderate flow and moderate to high lighting. Should be fine with good water quality.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

psillapora - green birds nest coral | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Pretty close. I ain't perfect. Pic in Link is a Birds Nest.
*reading


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Above pic posted is a pocillopora which is not a birds nest either. Pocillopora are actually a bit on the aggressive side @ nite. Their polyps spread very far and they are big time stingers. Seritopora histrix (birds nest) are a bit different.


----------

